# AES Liège 2002



## @ybee (2 Juin 2002)

Je cherche des gens motivés pour se faire une AES à Liège, en Belgique ...

Que tous les belges (et autres) intéressés affluent ici, que nous mettions ça sur pied, début juillet après ces p*ù`ù$*ù&#@@@ d'exams ...

@ybee


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2002)

il y en aura bientot une pas loin


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2002)

bah si @ybee en organise une à Lièche nous irons à Lièche au lieu de Ostende!


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Juin 2002)

C'est quand qu'on en fait une dans un pays autre que la france, la suisse et la belgique ???? Genre vers Londre...


----------



## @ybee (2 Juin 2002)

Lièche is de loin better !!!! Je vais pas chez les Flamands moi !

Et puis faut voir faire découvrir le Carré à Lièche aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lecarré.com

@ybee


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*C'est quand qu'on en fait une dans un pays autre que la france, la suisse et la belgique ???? Genre vers Londre...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

possible vu la concentration de pub


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

possible vu la concentration de pub   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est bien pour ca que je propose d'aller dans ce coin


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

c'est bien pour ca que je propose d'aller dans ce coin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

poivrot !


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2002)

allez un p'tit coup et ça repart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 juin 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## legritch (3 Juin 2002)

Je vote pour!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2002)

&lt;mode pub ON&gt;
Pour les p'tits belges, sachez qu'il existe un sur club d'utilisateur Mac, le GrUMF ( Groupe d'Utilisateurs Mac Francophones ) qui se réunit tout les mois, dans divers lieu de Belgique ( Mons, Charleroi, Bxl, Liéchhhhe ) et ou l'on a l'occasion de trouver d'autres macfreak.
La prochaine rencontre est prévue le 15 juin  à Court Saint Etinne : au programme : Brocante mac Et barbecue apres ( réservé aux membres cellui  la ).
Le club dispose aussi de son propre site Web ( www.grumf.be  ) de sa propre liste de diffusion ( + de 300 membres ), organise des vistes à AE ( on y viens ) et d'autres formations ( Video numérique-par votre serviteur, .. )
Donc pour plus d'infos : www.grumf.be  !
A+
kcd@skynet.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par @ybee:
*Lièche is de loin better !!!! Je vais pas chez les Flamands moi !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------------
Hé bé !







...tu sais ce que les flamins ils te disent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









thebigflamand ... rose de colère


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------------
Hé bé !







...tu sais ce que les flamins ils te disent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









thebigflamand ... rose de colère   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ha ça non! Pas de noms d'oiseaux ici...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par @ybee:
*Lièche is de loin better !!!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
JC Vandamme vient de Litche ?????


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------------
JC Vandamme vient de Litche ?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ça dépend d'où tu comptes!


----------



## @ybee (11 Juin 2002)

Allez, je vais rajouter quelques petites précisions pour décider les gens ...

Elle se passera, si ya des participants, à Liège, Cité ardente, dans un bar sympa, probablement l'Impala Cosmopolitan bar, mais ca je dois encore voir ...

Quant aux dates, ce sera dans la première quinzaine de juillet ...

Avis amateurs, conatcez les belges !!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par @ybee:
*
Quant aux dates, ce sera dans la première quinzaine de juillet ...

Avis amateurs, conatcez les belges !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Première quizaine de juillet --&gt; un WE ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

oui pourquoi ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (11 Juin 2002)

Ce qui veut dire le WE du 6/7 ou du 14/15 ?


----------



## @ybee (11 Juin 2002)

Plutôt le 6/7 ....

POur les belges no prob, pour les français, faites du covoiturage ;-)


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

On pourrait organiser une rencontre GRUMF - AES... Pour confronter nos connaissances en bières!


----------



## @ybee (11 Juin 2002)

ABSOLUMENT !


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Ce qui veut dire le WE du 6/7 ou du 14/15 ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il y aura la maclan peu être a ces date ...


----------



## @ybee (11 Juin 2002)

Pour moi ça peut aussi se faire en semaine, mais je doute que ca arrange la majorité des gens ....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par @ybee:
*Plutôt le 6/7 ....

POur les belges no prob, pour les français, faites du covoiturage ;-)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Bon, bah va déjà falloir prévoir une autre AES de rattrapage alors, ca commence à en faire beaucoup .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2002)

Mackie toujour prit a vous tenir le verre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />*

D'autant plus que ca sera l'occasion pour certains de gouter enfin des vraies bieres /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Il y a des légendes qui risquent de ne pas en sortir indemnes... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (5 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Mackie toujour prit a vous tenir le...*


(air méfiant)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* Hello m'sieurs dames,

Avec maousse on se demandait si l'aes belge était toujours d'actu.... Ca serait bien sympa de la faire je trouve. Le choix de la ville Liège ou Bruxelles je penses les autres on s'en fout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif*<hr /></blockquote>

Foguenne a une idée sur la date et penche plutot pour Liètche !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Polo ?? polo ??  Si vous avez un Polo par mi vous, tout le monde croira que vous êtes formidables (euh c'est une pub ça, non ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )

j'en serais, la bière, la blondeur de vos femmes et vos brumes me sont familières !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Blob (5 Novembre 2002)

Je connais pas super bien lieche mais y'a des super café tres tres sympa avec pleins de bonnes bieres spéciales /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif miam

Bon il est ou ce foguenne? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (5 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne, une date, une date, une date ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Faut pouvoir s'organiser quand même  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Bon il est ou ce foguenne? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



et Anne, hein, elle est où Anne ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et Anne, hein, elle est où Anne ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Pas loin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheLittleLebowski:</font><hr />* 
Pas loin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

eud'côtê eud' Lièccchhhhee quoué !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (5 Novembre 2002)

Zut! Il a reconnu mon accent!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2002)

TheLittleLebowski a dit:
			
		

> * Zut! Il a reconnu mon accent!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



j'intindrais bin mieux tin parloiage que toutes chés racointages d'euch'girbouillis !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Novembre 2002)

'cune moule s'pointe dans vôt' plat d'frites une foué? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2002)

Bonjours à tous, je rentre de trois jours de formations à Strasbourg ce qui explique ma réponse tardive.
Pour moi, le samedi 30 novembre serait une "bonne date" car le mois de décembre est souvent très "chargé" en fêtes...
J'ai évidement une préférence pour Liège qui comporte un grand nombre de bars sympas sur une petite surface. 
Le samedi 7 décembre peut également être bon pour moi.
Je peux loger quelques personnes dans un village pas très éloigné de Liège (un chauffeur "à jeun" sera à notre disposition pour le retour de la soirée.) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Bon voilà les idées, conseilles ou autre sont les bienvenus.


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2002)

Euh, on pourrait plutôt penser au 7 décembre plutôt que le 30, pour des raisons de conflits avec l'aes de lyon ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Point trop n'en faut /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Sinon, c'est très cool de penser au logement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2002)

Le 7 décembre sera parfait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je ne promet pas un confort total pour le logement par contre des conductrices à jeun pour venir nous chercher. Si vous n'êtes pas trop exigeant pour le confort, on peut envisager facilement de la place pour 7,8 personnes. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2002)

ça va picoler sec /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif alem avec nous ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Novembre 2002)

Je serais pas de la partie des Gueules de Bois Organisées cette fois-ci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Je serais pas de la partie des Gueules de Bois Organisées cette fois-ci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *



Youpiiii !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (oups, j'ai pas pu résister /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )


----------



## kamkil (7 Novembre 2002)

...
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

Si vous voulez de la bonne bière, Maousse pourra la ramener de Lyon  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Si vous voulez de la bonne bière, Maousse pourra la ramener de Lyon  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     *



C'est une excellente idée, Maousse ramènera de la bière de Lyon pour la première AES Belge car c'est vrai qu'en Belgique nous n'avons pas beaucoup de choix en Bières... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Ils nous restent juste quelques moules pas nécessairement fraîches.


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2002)

Donc, on part sur le 7 décembre, mais à confirmer, il faudrait quand même attendre un peu que tout le monde puisse s'exprimer et ait le temps de s'organiser /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Passer la frontière, c'est toute une histoire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (avec des bières dans le sac en plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2002)

bon, on y va comment ? on se retrouve tous chez alem ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * bon, on y va comment ? on se retrouve tous chez alem ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



le samedi, je dois avoir le droit à une touinego, ya une gare TGV à 15mn de chez moi donc je peux prendre 4 personnes.  

mackie ?

priez pour que ma collègue ne change pas d'avis encore une fois.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2002)

bon je monte jusqu'a chez toi avec l'express, je pourai donc prendre une personne en plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * bon je monte jusqu'a chez toi avec l'express, je pourai donc prendre une personne en plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



bon

maousse, blob, mackie hum toubarvert vous avez dit toubarvert comme c'est bizarre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2002)

vous etes tous équiper ?


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * vous etes tous équiper ?   *



alors, j'ai un mackie de poche, un timousse qui chante quand on le poupousse, un blob aux acides en cas de pannes des ampoules, une photo de *Anne* accrochée au rétroviseur interne et un Saint-Foguenne sur la calandre avant. Je ferais gaffe à bien mettre mon clignotant si un vieux en Sharan me suit lors d'une de ses livraisons de sabres. et je prendrais un ticheurte XXL pour TheLittleLebowsky. (ah oui, ma touinego est compatible iPod, faudra voir avec mackie)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

j'ai un sac de couchage aussi. un bouquet de fleurs pour mamafoguenne. un autre pour Anne. pour les photos, il y a foguenne donc en plus je viens les mains dans les poches et la bouche en cul-de-poule !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2002)

j'ai ce qu'il faut pour le iPod /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2002)

Bon, ben depuis Bruxelles c'est pas trop loin, donc je ferais bien une pointe jusqu'à Liège vu que souvent je vais au club de Virton, le tout étant de savoir ou et de quel côté de la Meuse... à part ou se trouve l'Ulg j'y connais pas grand chose à Liège... 
Le tout bien entendu si je suis accepté  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Jetsurfer (7 Novembre 2002)

bon ben vu l'heure tardive  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  j'avais oublié de me "loger" sur les forums donc le message précédent venait de ma part.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Bonne nuit à tout le monde.


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* Bon, ben depuis Bruxelles c'est pas trop loin, donc je ferais bien une pointe jusqu'à Liège vu que souvent je vais au club de Virton, le tout étant de savoir ou et de quel côté de la Meuse... à part ou se trouve l'Ulg j'y connais pas grand chose à Liège... 
Le tout bien entendu si je suis accepté  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Euh, toutes les bonnes âmes sont acceptées, et je ne suis jamais allé à liège non plus, la grande aventure /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Euh, toutes les bonnes âmes sont acceptées, et je ne suis jamais allé à liège non plus, la grande aventure /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>


chanson belge "l'aventure c'est l'aventure..."


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2002)

Je pense que nous serons dans le centre, près du carré dans l'après-midi et dans le carré le soir venu...
Quand la date sera confirmée, je mettrais un plan sur cette page ou sur mon site.
A bientôt, Paul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jetsurfer (7 Novembre 2002)

Bien, il ne reste plus qu'à attendre les instructions  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kamkil (8 Novembre 2002)

Il reste une place pour un pauvre kamkil ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Il reste une place pour un pauvre kamkil ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *



macinside n'a qu'une place libre dans son express et elle est prise pour le moment.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2002)

il reste le train paris-saint-quentin (ligne de maubeuge-Cambrai)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## kamkil (8 Novembre 2002)

Kidoki /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Je vais vous laisser tous seul avec macinside alors /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
(dites-moa si ça se libère pour des raisons X /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Kidoki /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Je vais vous laisser tous seul avec macinside alors /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
(dites-moa si ça se libère pour des raisons X /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )  *<hr /></blockquote>

tu sais lire ? il n'y aura qu'une personne avec mackie mais tu peux prendre le train  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## aricosec (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu sais lire ? il n'y aura qu'une personne avec mackie mais tu peux prendre le train&amp;#8230;  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

t'a vu ça KAMKIL,tu te casse le trognon pour son ipod,et l'ingrat ALEM t'envoi au plottes. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

je le savais  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

t'a vu ça KAMKIL,tu te casse le trognon pour son ipod,et l'ingrat ALEM t'envoi au plottes. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

je le savais  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

bah non, je veux bien l'emmener le kamkil, ils devaient tous venir à SaintCu en train et maintenant ils viennent en vouature et bon à moins que kamkil se planque dans un carton d'iMac, c'est pas franchement réglementaire l'arrière de la caisse à savon de mackie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (8 Novembre 2002)

Je l'avais compris dans le sens ou mackie pouvait prendre que une personne et que c'était déjà réservé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
On voit ca vendredi soir sur toubarvert alors /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Je l'avais compris dans le sens ou mackie pouvait prendre que une personne et que c'était déjà réservé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
On voit ca vendredi soir sur toubarvert alors /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

la place dans l'express est bien réservée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kamkil (9 Novembre 2002)

Bon j'ai du mal et je quiprocote là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Surchauffe temporaire des neurones je pense /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (9 Novembre 2002)

Fait gaffe !! Bebert vient de claquer son dernier neuronne y-a pas deux heures...
Faudrait pas qu'on assiste à un génocide !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bibi78 (9 Novembre 2002)

Moi aussi j'irai bien faire un petit tour en Belgique, ce nest pas trop loin et ça fait trop longtemps que je ny ai pas mis les pieds!
Thebig sera là ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Novembre 2002)

Un avant-goût demain ou après demain sur POPOLPRODUCTION... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2002)

bon je vous conseille un petit tour sur cette  page bon avec 110 litres de bieres on a de quoi tenir


----------



## kamkil (11 Novembre 2002)

Donc ca fait 200 litres dont 90 de pinard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Environ dix litres par personnes et encore je suis pessimiste-ça dépend dans quel sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'étoile noire locale va tourner plein pot!


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2002)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> * Moi aussi j'irai bien faire un petit tour en Belgique, ce nest pas trop loin et ça fait trop longtemps que je ny ai pas mis les pieds!*



wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu me phones avant si tu viens ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr />*
Thebig sera là ? 
*<hr /></blockquote>








Merci de noter que je n'ai aucune tendance "suicidaire" : certain(e)s sur le forum s'imaginent que je suis beau et intelligent (bon ok, pour "jeune" c'est râpé...hihi) - je tiens absolument à ce qu'ils gardent leurs illusions.... Arrfffff


----------



## Xav' (13 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *je tiens absolument à ce qu'ils gardent leurs illusions.... Arrfffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de problème, Alèm viendra muni d'une panoplie de Garcimore.

Bon alors, avez-vous convenus d'une date jeunes gens ?


----------



## bibi78 (13 Novembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Bon alors, avez-vous convenus d'une date jeunes gens ?  <hr /></blockquote> 

Devons nous en conclure que toi aussi, tu serais éventuellement du voyage, car si tel est le cas, je te réserve un siège à bord de mon fougueux destrier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans un deuxième, temps nous pourrions allez faire le siège de  thebig (histoire de voire à quoi cela ressemble un pareil animal)


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr />* 
Bon alors, avez-vous convenus d'une date jeunes gens ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

oui le 7 décembre


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr />*  &lt;/font&gt;&lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt;Citer:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt;
 Bon alors, avez-vous convenus d'une date jeunes gens ?  <hr /></blockquote> 

Devons nous en conclure que toi aussi, tu serais éventuellement du voyage, car si tel est le cas, je te réserve un siège à bord de mon fougueux destrier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

tu pourrais même emmener mackie et ma propre personne dans ce cas, c'est sur la route !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la date c'est le 7 a dit Paul.

tant qu'il y a Anne, ça me va! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et si Bibi et Xav' sont là en plus, c'est le pied monstre !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## SuperPara (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 








Merci de noter que je n'ai aucune tendance "suicidaire" : certain(e)s sur le forum s'imaginent que je suis beau et intelligent (bon ok, pour "jeune" c'est râpé...hihi) - je tiens absolument à ce qu'ils gardent leurs illusions.... Arrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Dégonflé. (Vahiné ?)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr />* 
Dégonflé. (Vahiné ?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>
Plégique !!!


----------



## kamkil (14 Novembre 2002)

Alors qui a une place dans le coffre de sa smart?


----------



## SuperPara (14 Novembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Alors qui a une place dans le coffre de sa smart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai comme le sentiment que tu veux resquiller le plein d'essence, les frais d'autoroute.


----------



## Xav' (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr />*
Devons nous en conclure que toi aussi, tu serais éventuellement du voyage, car si tel est le cas, je te réserve un siège à bord de mon fougueux destrier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Super cool ! sauf que le 7, je peux point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf si vous partez en fin d'après-midi... ou si je me fais virer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour la place


----------



## Xav' (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

oui le 7 décembre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Merci, mais c'était bien caché jusque là...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Novembre 2002)

Un petit avant goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Pour venir, n'oubliez pas :
1.- Votre bonne humeur.
2.- Un sac de couchage si vous logez. (vivement conseillé...)
3.- Pas d'alcool au volant donc chauffeurs à jeun pour nous ramener à bon port. 





Info sur Liège 

Le Carré,  lieu de fête...


----------



## Blob (15 Novembre 2002)

Oh il prépare ca bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca m'a donné soif tout ca!


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2002)

je prend la chimay


----------



## maousse (15 Novembre 2002)

Moi, les frites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est quoi, le petit paquet marqué "Hervé" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi, le petit paquet marqué "Hervé"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh !?! une boite de capote ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Novembre 2002)

Le Herve c'est un fromage excellent mais qui pue +++++.
Il est fait pas très loin de Liège, à Herve.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La Bush, c'est une bière à 12%, la fois ou j'en ai abusé, je me suis battu avec les boîtes aux lettres de ma rue. ( les boîtes aux lettres ont gagné... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Moi, les frites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, je prends la boite "Hervé"* (euh finalement non), les Duvel et les Maredsous** !

wala *au suivant !*





* édité en catastrophe tel Loïc Peyron !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



** avec une pensée émue*** pour Jeanba3000  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*** j'ai dit émue pas humide.


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Novembre 2002)

Salut Mackie, il y a des trucs pour toi  ici !!!


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Novembre 2002)

Je parle de la soirée boulgi-boulga bien sûr...


----------



## maousse (15 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Le Herve c'est un fromage excellent mais qui pue +++++.*


Si les belges commencent à faire croire aux français qu'ils ont aussi inventé le fromage qui pue, je ne viens plus


----------



## Alsuper (15 Novembre 2002)

Et moi je peux venir ??

J'suis nouveau et donc super motivé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et en plus j'y habite dans cette ville (Liège...).

connais les coins hot hot de Liège...

le rendez vous c'est à quelle heure exactement et surtout où...

J'suis impatient de vous rencontrer en chaires et en os..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




al.P


----------



## Foguenne (15 Novembre 2002)

Tu es évidement le bienvenu, nous commencerons vers 16h00 le lieu de rdv est encore à définir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Invitation AES ici 

Les détails arriveront bientôt...


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheLittleLebowski:</font><hr />* Salut Mackie, il y a des trucs pour toi  ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*[/quote

arg du vil format .exe PC


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Novembre 2002)

Oui mais il suffit de déposer ce vil fichier sur stuffit et il va décompresser le tout.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

TheLittleLebowski a dit:
			
		

> * Oui mais il suffit de déposer ce vil fichier sur stuffit et il va décompresser le tout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens tiens ! Mon fils virtuel qui joue au malin !!!
...ça stuffit maintenant, Little !!!


----------



## Blob (16 Novembre 2002)

ah oui moi je prend la pécheresse et je confirme que la bush c po pour les ptits


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (16 Novembre 2002)

Je confirme aussi : lors d'une sortie entre copains pendant mon service militaire j'en ai bu trois d'affilée... Heureusement que c'était un pote qui montait la garde à l'entrée de la caserne sinon j'étais bon pour le gnouf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 

Je vous raconte pas après dans la chambre


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2002)

La bush , c'est uniquement pour Superpara.


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr />* 

J'ai comme le sentiment que tu veux resquiller le plein d'essence, les frais d'autoroute.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
T'inquiète je consomme pas beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je veux bien participer aux frais bien entendu


----------



## casimir (16 Novembre 2002)

TheLittleLebowski a dit:
			
		

> * Salut Mackie, il y a des trucs pour toi  ici !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oups j'avais égaré cette video


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

oups j'avais égaré cette video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je t'avais bien dit de ne pas la laisser trainer


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

Préssé d'avoir ses 6000 posts _monosyllabiques comme dirait Doc_




Il va même jusqu'à se répondre tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Post pas trop avec casimir quand même


----------



## Blob (16 Novembre 2002)

C'est normal que je vois pu ton avatar kamkil? (c une question qui me turlupine depuis plusieurs semaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (17 Novembre 2002)

Salut Paul,

Je pensais à un truc pour la bouffe, que penses-tu du bistrot _Chez Lequet_? On y sert les meilleurs boulets-frites sauce liégeoise de la ville... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comme ambiance typique je crois qu'on ne fait pas mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seulement faut réserver, sinon on n'aura pas de place...   
Un petit lien...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Novembre 2002)

Excellente idée. Nous réserverons une semaine avant l'aes quand nous saurons le nombre de participants.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Novembre 2002)

Je viens à peine de remarquer que TheLittleLebowski et Le Gritch était la même personne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'inquiétais de ne plus voir Gaston le Gricht, me voilà rassuré.


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (18 Novembre 2002)

Traître!


----------



## legritch (18 Novembre 2002)

Je dirais même plus : trahison!!


----------



## bouilla (18 Novembre 2002)

TRES bonne idée ce petit boulet-frites !!! puis apres avoir ingurgiter ça on ira faire un tour du coté du "mur des chiottes"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Je viens à peine de remarquer que TheLittleLebowski et Le Gritch était la même personne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Oufti ! Un pur flamin comme moi, avoir un liééégeois comme fils spirituel...!!!
Y'a qu'en virtuel que ça peut être vrai !!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Novembre 2002)

bon bah voilà, encore une fois je débarque... mais bon, on commence à être habitué pour ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





en fait, je voudrais savoir : y'a encore de la possibilité de voiturage pour le toine pour l'emmener en ce pays magique de la bière et de autre chose ?

Si oui, ca serait c00l


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>* en fait, je voudrais savoir : y'a encore de la possibilité de voiturage pour le toine pour l'emmener en ce pays magique de la bière et de autre chose ?
*<hr /></blockquote>

on peu toujour s'arranger


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>*en fait, je voudrais savoir : y'a encore de la possibilité de voiturage pour le toine pour l'emmener en ce pays magique de la bière et de autre chose ?*<hr /></blockquote>

SOS Bibi78 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je fais standard téléphonique pour le supernioumagasindlamort ouvert à amiens, je peux bien le faire pour vous !


----------



## bibi78 (21 Novembre 2002)

Bon récapitulons :
Macinside, alèm, Kamkil, Toine, le xav (si lon ne part pas trop tôt) et moi-même, ça ne va pas tenir dans une voiture tout ça !!

A quelle heure voulez vous partir, car personnellement je suis un peu comme le xav je ne peux pas partir avant 17H30 18H00 , ce qui doit faire une arrivée vers 20H00 20H30 à liége.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Novembre 2002)

Aie, 6 dans la voiture, c'est sur que ca risque de faire un peu beaucoup ... j'arrive peut-etre un peu tard non ....

bon va falloir voir avec tout le monde comment qu'on fait ?

et puis, pour ce qui est de l'horaire de depart, si je pars avec vous, moi ca me va totalement


----------



## bibi78 (21 Novembre 2002)

Deuxième question, vous êtes éparpillés comment; un tous les 50 kilomètres le long de LA1 ?


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2002)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> * Deuxième question, vous êtes éparpillés comment; un tous les 50 kilomètres le long de LA1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi ça m'irait, je suis pile dessus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, on peut faire deux voitures, comme parfois t'arrives pas à suivre ma touinego !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc on enléverait mackie et moi-même de ton fougueux destrier !! et au passage, nous prendrions Blob à La Louvière !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on vous attendrait à Liège (nous y arriverions plus tôt !)


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2002)

En voilà des bonnes nouvelles, je rassure les retardataires, les bars de Liège sont habituellement ouverts très tard voire très tôt le matin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr />* Bon récapitulons :
Macinside, alèm, Kamkil, Toine, le xav *<hr /></blockquote>

le bouilla est de la partie aussi


----------



## bouilla (21 Novembre 2002)

oui oui je confirme !


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2002)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> * oui oui je confirme !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu viens avec mackie ?? (prends ton iPod !!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2002)

Bon bah la, oui c'est clairm il va falloir faire deux voitures ...

moi je pars de paris, donc ce sera plus simple de voir avec bibi oui

enfin, c'et bon, on a encore un peu de temps c'est encore dans une semaine cette chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin c'est bon, j'ai de la place, ca le fait !


----------



## Blob (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

moi ça m'irait, je suis pile dessus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, on peut faire deux voitures, comme parfois t'arrives pas à suivre ma touinego !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc on enléverait mackie et moi-même de ton fougueux destrier !! et au passage, nous prendrions Blob à La Louvière !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on vous attendrait à Liège (nous y arriverions plus tôt !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

OUééééééééé on va frimer en touinego comme des betes


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 

OUééééééééé on va frimer en touinego comme des betes  *<hr /></blockquote>

je t'ai dit que les sièges ont une position couchette ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> alèm:</font><hr />* 

je t'ai dit que les sièges ont une position couchette ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Moi, Moi, Moi je veux une place dans la Twouigo alors !!!


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>* 

Moi, Moi, Moi je veux une place dans la Twouigo alors !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

euh, je ne pense pas amener petite soeur à l'aes !


----------



## Blob (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

je t'ai dit que les sièges ont une position couchette ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Et y'a un bar dans la touinego?


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 

Et y'a un bar dans la touinego?  *<hr /></blockquote>

oui, le coffre !!


----------



## bibi78 (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

comme parfois t'arrives pas à suivre ma touinego !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<hr /></blockquote>

Avec la nouvelle t'es mal


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr />* 

Avec la nouvelle t'es mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

même si on prend 4 heures d'avance ??


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2002)

de Tobrouk à Liege  euh de Mouscron à Liège ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





vouzi croyez vous qui va v'nir ?


----------



## kamkil (22 Novembre 2002)

Et si on demandait à Aybee de venir nous chercher avec son Transporter? On devrait pouvoir tenir à 6 là-dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dites-moi vite si il y a de la place parce que je voulais placer quelques économies dans un DD donc si je le prend je pourrais plus me bourrer...


----------



## Xav' (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr />* Bon récapitulons :
Macinside, alèm, Kamkil, Toine, le xav (si lon ne part pas trop tôt) et moi-même, ça ne va pas tenir dans une voiture tout ça !!

A quelle heure voulez vous partir, car personnellement je suis un peu comme le xav je ne peux pas partir avant 17H30 18H00 , ce qui doit faire une arrivée vers 20H00 20H30 à liége.
*<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai bien reçu ton message bibi78.

Pour être clair et précis : je finis de bosser au Centre Commercial de Rosny sous Bois à 19h00. Je ne peux pas finir avant.
Si la grande majorité prévoit de partir dans ces horaires, je suis partant, sinon, je libère ma place à regret, mais avec l'assurance que vous allez bien vous amuser


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2002)

Bouilla m'a donné envie de venir !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







C'est grâve docteur?!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> alèm:</font><hr />* 

euh, je ne pense pas amener petite soeur à l'aes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ca je m'en doutais bien, et ca ne m'était même pas passer par la tête un seul instant, mais quand même, les couchettes de toueingo, c'est mitique


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>Ca je m'en doutais bien, et ca ne m'était même pas passer par la tête un seul instant, mais quand même, les couchettes de toueingo, c'est mitique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

*mythique* sinon on va croire que mes sièges sont troués !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah bon, on y fait quoi ??? _oupsssss rien dit !!_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> alèm:</font><hr />* 

mythique sinon on va croire que mes sièges sont troués !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah bon, on y fait quoi ??? oupsssss rien dit !!



*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon c'est bon, on peut pas devenir bon en français du jour au lendemain non plus, ca me paraît un peu dur comme ça .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour ce qu'on y fait dans la touiengo, je sais pas moi ..... On m'a dit de rien dire parce que sinon ..._Arh, #!~ ... non ..... au sec...... je vous ju....... argggggggggggg ......................................................._


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Bouilla m'a donné envie de venir !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est grâve docteur?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<hr /></blockquote>

bah non, vous vous retrouvez en Thalys ??


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

bah non, vous vous retrouvez en Thalys ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

comme cela, nous serons forcément plus qu'à l'aes lyonnaise


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

comme cela, nous serons forcément plus qu'à l'aes lyonnaise   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


mouahahahahaha


----------



## davebraco (25 Novembre 2002)

Ben je ferai gouter une merveilleuse à ceux qui n'en ont jamais bue ... Direction le pot-au-lait : http://www.potaulait.be/
C'est pas dans le carré mais c'est pas loin ...


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par davebraco:</font><hr />* Ben je ferai gouter une merveilleuse à ceux qui n'en ont jamais bue ... Direction le pot-au-lait : http://www.potaulait.be/
C'est pas dans le carré mais c'est pas loin ...   *<hr /></blockquote>

Merci et Bienvenue à toi !


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par davebraco:</font><hr />* Ben je ferai gouter une merveilleuse à ceux qui n'en ont jamais bue ... Direction le pot-au-lait : http://www.potaulait.be/
C'est pas dans le carré mais c'est pas loin ...   *<hr /></blockquote>

il existe t'on avatar au code de la route belge ?


----------



## davebraco (25 Novembre 2002)

1) Merci pour l'accueil ...

2) Non il n'existe pas encore, mais pour 2004, je prépare une opération visant à remplacer quelques panneaux de notre belle ville ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3) Une merveilleuse, comme j'avais oublié de le préciser, c'est une trapiste de rochefort avec un verre de porto ... On sent assez vite le résultat


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

Bienvenu Davebraco.
Bon pour pouvoir m'organiser un peu, j'ai besoin de savoir qui vient et surtout qui loge. (une grosse semaine pour agrandir la maison de ma mère au besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
je note les confirmés et les autres avec un point ?. Si vous n'êtes pas dessus et que vous venez, rajoutez vous à l'inverse, supprimé vous si vous ne venez pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Alem.                                   loge
 2. Macinside.                              loge  
 2. Blob.                                    loge
 4. Maousse.                               loge
 5. Kamkil ?                                loge?
 6. TheLittlelebowski                     Liégeois
 7. JetSurfer ?                             loge ?
 8. Bibi 78                                  loge
 9. Xav ?                                    loge ?
10. Alsuper ?                               loge ?
11. MGZ toine ?                           loge ?
12. Bouillabaise.?                         loge
13. Dave Braco ?                         Liégeois
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.



Vous êtes tous les bienvenus, merci de me tenir au courant si vous logez. 
Vous pouvez me joindre par mail, iChat : foguenne@mac.com
Je serais normalement sur le salon toubarvert ce 29 novembre.


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

casimir sera la aussi


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> * casimir sera la aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toi tu reste dans le placard


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

toi tu reste dans le placard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

sauf si je le prends avec moi !


----------



## toph (26 Novembre 2002)

surtout s'il vient avec sa mixture sans une once de biere!!!!!


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

sauf si je le prends avec moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

de quoi ? le placard ?


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * surtout s'il vient avec sa mixture sans une once de biere!!!!!    *



je peu adapter la recette


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Foguenne:</font><hr />*
11. MGZ toine ?                           loge ?
*<hr /></blockquote>

Bah si y'a la place pour héberger, moi je veux bien ..

si y'a pas de place, j'ai possiblité de crecher à Tournay ou Charleroi, mais je sais pas du tout ou c'est pas rapport à la ou l'on est !


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

va faloir se tasser alors


----------



## bouilla (26 Novembre 2002)

1. Alem.                                   loge
 2. Macinside.                              loge  
 2. Blob.                                    loge
 4. Maousse.                               loge
 5. Kamkil ?                                loge?
 6. TheLittlelebowski                     Liégeois
 7. JetSurfer ?                             loge ?
 8. Bibi 78                                  loge
 9. Xav ?                                    loge ?
10. Alsuper ?                               loge ?
11. MGZ toine ?                           loge ?
12. Bouillabaise*.*                 loge
13. Dave Braco ?                         Liégeois
14. *le mac a bouillabaisse.*    loge
15. *la souris de bouillabaisse.* loge
16. *le sac a dos servant a ranger 
le mac et la souris de bouillabaisse.* loge


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> * la souris de bouillabaisse. loge*



ils mettent des souris dans la bouillabaisse ?


----------



## toph (26 Novembre 2002)

Si la recette est maleable c'est le paradis ton pays...


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

je vient de trouvé un sponsors !






la twingo peu tirer une caravane ?


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* je vient de trouvé un sponsors !






la twingo peu tirer une caravane ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

non !


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

même si on le droit a 110 L de bieres par personnes ?


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* je vient de trouvé un sponsors !






la twingo peu tirer une caravane ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

oh ! je vais pourvoir venir


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * même si on le droit a 110 L de bieres par personnes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es gentil, tu vas sur le site de renault et tu regardes les caractéristiques de la touinego et tu regardes son PTAC merci !


----------



## Alsuper (26 Novembre 2002)

1. Alem. loge
2. Macinside. loge
2. Blob. loge
4. Maousse. loge
5. Kamkil ? loge?
6. TheLittlelebowski Liégeois
7. JetSurfer ? loge ?
8. Bibi 78 loge
9. Xav ? loge ?
*10. Alsuper habite Liège, donc je pieute chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
11. MGZ toine ? loge ?
12. Bouillabaise. loge
13. Dave Braco ? Liégeois
14. le mac a bouillabaisse. loge
15. la souris de bouillabaisse. loge
16. le sac a dos servant a ranger


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>* &lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt; Foguenne:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt;
11. MGZ toine ?                           loge ?
<hr /></blockquote>

Bah si y'a la place pour héberger, moi je veux bien ..

si y'a pas de place, j'ai possiblité de crecher à Tournay ou Charleroi, mais je sais pas du tout ou c'est pas rapport à la ou l'on est !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Charleroi et Tournay sont un peu loin de Liège donc sauf si tu ne bois pas, ça me semble plus prudent de loger. Tu peux loger chez ma mère mais prévoit un lit de camps car vu le nombre je vais être en rupture de stock.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

Bon pour pouvoir m'organiser un peu, j'ai besoin de savoir qui vient et surtout qui loge. (une grosse semaine pour agrandir la maison de ma mère au besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
je note les confirmés et les autres avec un point ?. Si vous n'êtes pas dessus et que vous venez, rajoutez vous à l'inverse, supprimé vous si vous ne venez pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Alem.                                   loge
 2. Macinside.                              loge  
 2. Blob.                                    loge
 4. Maousse.                               loge
 5. Kamkil ?                                loge?
 6. TheLittlelebowski                     Liégeois
 7. JetSurfer ?                             loge ?
 8. Bibi 78                                  loge
 9. Xav ?                                    loge ?
10. Alsuper                                 Liegeois
11. MGZ toine                             loge 
12. Bouillabaise.                          loge
13. Dave Braco ?                         Liégeois
14. Casimir                                 Loge
15. Toph                                    Loge
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.



Vous êtes tous les bienvenus, merci de me tenir au courant si vous logez. 
Vous pouvez me joindre par mail, iChat : foguenne@mac.com
Je serais normalement sur le salon toubarvert ce 29 novembre. 





Petite mise à jour...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 changer la liste si il y a des changements, confirmations, etc,...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

Je vous présente un ami,toph nouveau sur Macgénération et sur le mac.
Grand habitué des soirées Popolproduction.






C'est lui qui sert la bière.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Charleroi et Tournay sont un peu loin de Liège donc sauf si tu ne bois pas, ça me semble plus prudent de loger. Tu peux loger chez ma mère mais prévoit un lit de camps car vu le nombre je vais être en rupture de stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais pas, je connais pas du tout la belgique, donc je te crois ...  et puis de toute facon, j'ai pas mon permis, donc la question est vite regle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j'ai pas de lit de camp, mais bon, suis un rootsard, un duvet me suffira ... je penserai a l'emmener


----------



## Blob (26 Novembre 2002)

Lol casimir il va dormir ou? il prend plein de place mais pourrait servir de tres bon lit d'appoint non?


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Lol casimir il va dormir ou? il prend plein de place mais pourrait servir de tres bon lit d'appoint non?   *



non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alem a dit que je pue du cul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc c'est peu être pas une bonne idée


----------



## Foguenne (27 Novembre 2002)

Bon pour pouvoir m'organiser un peu, j'ai besoin de savoir qui vient et surtout qui loge. (une grosse semaine pour agrandir la maison de ma mère au besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
je note les confirmés et les autres avec un point ?. Si vous n'êtes pas dessus et que vous venez, rajoutez vous à l'inverse, supprimé vous si vous ne venez pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Alem.                                   loge
 2. Macinside.                              loge  
 2. Blob.                                    loge
 4. Maousse.                               loge
 5. Kamkil ?                                loge?
 6. TheLittlelebowski                     Liégeois
 7. JetSurfer ?                             loge ?
 8. Bibi 78                                  loge
 9. Xav ?                                    loge ?
10. Alsuper                                 Liegeois
11. MGZ toine                             loge 
12. Bouillabaise.                          loge
13. Dave Braco ?                         Liégeois
14. Casimir                                 Loge
15. Toph                                    Loge
16.  Anne                                   Liégeoise
17.
18.
19.
20.



Vous êtes tous les bienvenus, merci de me tenir au courant si vous logez. 
Vous pouvez me joindre par mail, iChat : foguenne@mac.com
Je serais normalement sur le salon toubarvert ce 29 novembre. 





Petite mise à jour...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 changer la liste si il y a des changements, confirmations, etc,...


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*16.  Anne                                   Liégeoise
*<hr /></blockquote>

_(presto de l'estate di quadro stagioni d'Antonio Vivaldi de l'opus 8 d'il Cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione)  vous êtes en communication avec le système d'urgence neuronal d'alèm, nous vous signalons que suite à un arrêt cardiaque aussi inexplicable qu'imprévisible, vous serez privé de votre feuilleton jusqu'à l'arrivé des premiers secours ou même d'un ré-animateur chevronné voire d'une chirurgienne ORL (une trachéotomie serait surement efficace). Merci de rappeler plus tard (musique de l'estate di quadro stagioni d'Antonio Vivaldi de l'opus 8 d'il Cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione)_


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2002)

mais au faite que va t'on manger ? (en dehors des frites)


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2002)

je sais pas mais le samedi midi, déja on mangera pas dans la voiture de location !!


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2002)

au faite, quelle tête ont les prises électrique ?


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2002)

pour les français, on refait un point lundi, je compte déja des désaffections (bouilla ?)

et en passant, pour ceux qui devaient venir avec mackie et moi (et SLuG* ) on loue une voiture donc PAF, je vous préviens d'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nous n'avons pas trouvé d'autres solutions.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pour les belges*, je ne trouve pas que ça se bouge beaucoup !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous n'avez pas la frite ou quoi ?


----------



## bouilla (29 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * pour les français, on refait un point lundi, je compte déja des désaffections (bouilla ?) *



attend, je n'ai pas dis mon dernier mot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jusqu'a preuve du contraire bouilla est toujours de la partie


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2002)

le bouilla ne s'avout pas vaincu


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

pour les belges, je ne trouve pas que ça se bouge beaucoup !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous n'avez pas la frite ou quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

Je vais en repérage ce samedi à Liège 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pour manger le soir je suppose que nous trouverons une brasserie ouverte tard où il n'y a pas besoin de réserver vu le rassemblement dispercé des troupes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je mettrais des photos en ligne lundi.
Pour le dimanche, MamaFoguenne peut vous faire à manger avant que vous ne repreniez la route. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je serais sur le salon toubarvert (iChat) ce soir vers +- 18h30.


----------



## davebraco (29 Novembre 2002)

Je confirme que je viens, certainement avec 2 autres maceux.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2002)

Excellente nouvelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On risque d'être beaucoup, c'est bien...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2002)

Maousse, n'oublie pas tes rames pour mon iBook, merci...


----------



## maousse (29 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Maousse, n'oublie pas tes rames pour mon iBook, merci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bon, j'ai préparé la pompe à vélo, il ne reste plus qu'à gonfler la bouée ... (c'est codé, même mois je comprends rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## Blob (30 Novembre 2002)

Bon on vous attends sur le toubarvert les ptits gars


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2002)

Exactement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* Bon on vous attends sur le toubarvert les ptits gars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<hr /></blockquote>

wala.


----------



## bouilla (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bouillabaisse:</font><hr />* 

attend, je n'ai pas dis mon dernier mot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jusqu'a preuve du contraire bouilla est toujours de la partie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

petit message pour je re-reconfirmer ma présence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




corrigez moi si je me trompe mais j'ai cru entendre qu'une biere belge portait le nom de "toine" ??


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2002)

Bon après une exploration longue et difficile des bars de Liège  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je pense avoir trouvé un bar sympa car idéalement situé dans "Le Carré", pas trop turbulent ni trop "ondansesurlestablestouslessoirsetdoncellesontcrades"...
De plus le patron est d'accord de nous ouvrir la salle du premier s'il n'y a pas assez de place pour nous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est "Le Bain-Marie", 33, rue du Pot D'Or.
La Jupiler, la blanche de Hoegarden, la Leffe blonde, la Guiness et la Campbell's sont "au fut".
La Duvel, la Leffe brune,... sont à la bouteille.






Pour le repas, il n'est pas possible de réserver pour le moment vu que le nombre de participants et l'heure d'arrivée de ceux-ci est indéterminée. Ce n'est pas un problème je pense, nous trouverons sans réserver.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2002)

Pour les vaillants participants qui logent à Hombourg chez MamaFoguenne, une visite d'une petite brasserie artisanale est possible le dimanche. (visite implique dégustation...)






Mon ami, Benoît Johnen, brasse une bière brune, la "3 Schténg", bière brune présentant une mousse compacte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 Schténg pour trois bornes, Hombourg étant un petit village belge situé à +- 10 km des Pays-Bas et à +- 10 km de l'Allemagne.
D'autre photos 
ici.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2002)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2002)

j'en serais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2002)

Anne O'Nyme a dit:
			
		

> * j'en serais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Promis !


----------



## SuperPara (2 Décembre 2002)

J'en serai aussi. Vous montrerez comment qu'on boit de la biere comme un homme un vrai qui en as ds le cal-burnes.


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Bon après une exploration longue et difficile des bars de Liège
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel organisateur, ce Foguenne, quel altruisme : je suis sûr qu'il a tout goûté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en vendrais presque mes actions Michelin, si j'en avais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. D'ici 10 ans on aura le guide Foguenne à la place du Michelin. L'avantage, c'est qu'il y aura des photos


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> 

Quel organisateur, ce Foguenne, quel altruisme : je suis sûr qu'il a *tout* goûté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <hr /></blockquote>

même les clientes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (avec les yeux bien sûr!)


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

 Je suis sûr qu'il a tout goûté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*<hr /></blockquote>

Tout peut-être pas mais assez pour en avoir encore mal à l'estomac...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

même les clientes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (avec les yeux bien sûr!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

Evidement, toujours avec les yeux...


----------



## toph (3 Décembre 2002)

Tu verras les yeux du foguenne, des organes à deux sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la vue et le toucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en action c'est impressionant


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Tu verras les yeux du foguenne, des organes à deux sens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu sais, beaucoup de choses me font dire qu'il y a pas mal de points communs en Foguenne et moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu viens à l'aes toph ?


----------



## toph (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu sais, beaucoup de choses me font dire qu'il y a pas mal de points communs en Foguenne et moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu viens à l'aes toph ?  *<hr /></blockquote>                                             


oui je serais de la partie Liegeoise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




où je crois qu'il y aura anne de popolproduction?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2002)

Voici une carte pêchée sur  viamichelin.com 






Donc le bar Le Bain-Marie est situé 33 rue du Pot d'Or. (petit drapeau rouge)  
Pour vous garer, il y a plusieur parking,  un plan des parkings ici .
Si il y a encore place, le plus simple est de se mettre sur le parking du Boulevard d'Avroy.  
Pour trouver le bar, c'est très simple... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, le voici






J'aimerais savoir qui vient et surtout qui loge pour mercredi soir au plus tard, merci. Si vous n'êtes pas dessus et que vous venez, rajoutez vous à l'inverse, supprimé vous si vous ne venez pas. 
1. Alem. loge
2. Macinside. loge 
2. Blob. loge
4. Maousse. loge
5. Kamkil ? loge?
6. TheLittlelebowski Liégeois
7. JetSurfer ? loge ?
8. Bibi 78? loge?
9. Xav ? loge ?
10. Alsuper Liegeois
11. MGZ toine loge 
12. Bouillabaise? loge?
13. Dave Braco  Liégeois
14. Casimir? Loge?
15. Toph Loge
16. Anne Liégeoise
17.
18.
19.
20.



Bon ben voilà, ya plusqu'à...


----------



## casimir (4 Décembre 2002)

casimir dort dans la voiture


----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2002)

Casimir fait comme il veut mais à cette époque il fait froid dans les autos...


----------



## casimir (4 Décembre 2002)

j'ai pas mal de graisse


----------



## toph (4 Décembre 2002)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai pas mal de graisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



même en modifiant ta mixture, tu ne tiendra pas dans le froid polaire de ta liegevoiture!!!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 

même en modifiant ta mixture, tu ne tiendra pas dans le froid polaire de ta liegevoiture!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

une information confidentielle : _casimir est en peluche !!_






je fournis des preuves bientôt !!


----------



## Xav' (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*
9. Xav ? loge ?*<hr /></blockquote>

Non, je ne pourrai pas venir : j'ai pas mal de choses à terminer avant une scéance de formation que j'anime le jeudi suivant.

J'en suis désolé et triste amis Belges.

Je me prendrai quand même une bière à votre santé !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2002)

Bon un petit plans pour la route.

Votre itinéraire : La Louvière (7100) - Liège (4000) 
 	
106 km en 1h06 (dont 101 km sur autoroute en 0h54)
 
Départ :	La Louvière (7100)
Arrivée :	Liège (4000) - 33 Rue du Pot-d'Or  (l'adresse a été ignorée)
  
Départ le : 	05/12/2002
 
Type :	Itinéraire conseillé par Michelin 
  
  Feuille de route
 	00h00	 	 	0 km	 	 	La Louvière (sur 1.6 km) 
 	 	 	 	 	N27 sur 0.4 km
 	 	 	 	 	Charleroi 
 	 	 	 	 	A15 / E42 sur 13.7 km
 	00h12	 	 	16 km	 	 	Charleroi (passage à proximité)   
 	 	 	 	 	A15 / E42 / E420 sur 7.0 km
 	 	 	 	 	A15 / E42 sur 75.6 km
 	 	 	 	 	Liège 
 	 	 	 	 	1.1 km
 	 	 	 	 	Liège 
 	 	 	 	 	A602 sur 3.9 km
 	 	 	 	 	Sortie 33, Liège Centre 
 	 	 	 	 	Rue J. De Laminne Bagolet sur 0.2 km
 	00h59	 	 	103 km	 	 	Liège (sur 1.2 km) 
 	 	 	 	 	Rue Fraigneux / N3 sur 0.2 km
 	01h03	 	 	105 km	 	 	Ans (sur 0.1 km) 
 	 	 	 	 	Rue de l'Académie / N3 sur 0.4 km
 	01h06	 	 	106 km	 	 	Liège (sur 0.8 km)   











Le drapeau rouge c'est LE BAIN-MARIE, le vert le coin ou vous pouvez essayer de vous garer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc rdv vers 16H00 au bain-Marie, si vous avez du retard, merci de me prévenir sur mon g. ( +32/475.48.42.48. ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le plan le plus simple c'est de rentrer vos "paramètres"  ici





N'oublié pas votre duvet (la Duvel je m'en occupe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et votre bonne humeur.


----------



## toph (5 Décembre 2002)

celui qui se perd avec tout ça sera mis à l'eau toute la soirée.


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * celui qui se perd avec tout ça sera mis à l'eau toute la soirée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pour ça qu'on a embauché un guide touristique en la personne de Blob !


----------



## bouilla (6 Décembre 2002)

idem pour moi, je ne vais pas pouvoir me liberer , je ne serais donc pas des votres cette fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




passez un bon week end


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bouillabaisse:</font><hr />* idem pour moi, je ne vais pas pouvoir me liberer , je ne serais donc pas des votres cette fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




passez un bon week end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

allo Bibi78 ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








sms paul ??


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2002)

Bon, pour ceux qui ne viennent pas c'est domage, ce sera pour une prochaine fois. Pour ceux qui viennent, soyez prudent sur la route. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anne et la maîtresse de Piwi se réjouissent de vous voir...


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Pour ceux qui viennent, soyez prudent sur la route.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Promis !!*









			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *Anne et la maîtresse de Piwi se réjouissent de vous voir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eux-aussi !

le petit dernier
le boss









et ceux qui viendront peut-être

Papy
son frère


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Bon, pour ceux qui ne viennent pas c'est domage, ce sera pour une prochaine fois. Pour ceux qui viennent, soyez prudent sur la route. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anne et la maîtresse de Piwi se réjouissent de vous voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2002)

bon, c est m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











oi sur un clavier americain, j ai du mal, mais il fait vachement froid !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2002)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> * bon, c est m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j abandonne !!!


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2002)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> * bon, c est m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça se voit, tu grelotes sur le clavier !!


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2002)

m'en fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec mon Ti j'ai le chauffage central


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * m'en fou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quand tu dis central, tu sous-entends que cela te réduit considérablement la production de spermatozoïdes ??


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2002)

absolument pas


----------



## kamkil (7 Décembre 2002)

Ouin!!!!!
Biiiiiiibiiiiiiiiii
Où es-tu? 
Tu nous laisse sur le carreau?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommage Po assez d'argent pour le train  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon allez on t'en veut pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donne juste des nouvelles et viens à l'AES Hiver


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2002)

bon, je vais chercher slug


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * bon, je vais chercher slug
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah, bah, pour une nouvelle, c'est une bonne nouvelle !!


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


ah, bah, pour une nouvelle, c'est une bonne nouvelle !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>

bah oui, le titre n'était plus bon !!


----------



## Blob (7 Décembre 2002)

Wow il s'est levé tot alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nos joyeux troubadours sont donc sur la route..... parviendront-ils en belgique sans encombre?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2002)

Nous le saurons dans +- 3 heures...


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (7 Décembre 2002)

Suspense...


----------



## Grape (8 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Nous le saurons dans +- 3 heures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il est 15:19 et je vois Blob toujours sur iChat


----------



## Grape (8 Décembre 2002)

Grape a dit:
			
		

> *  Il est 15:19 et je vois Blob toujours sur iChat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Par contre il me répond pas...


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (8 Décembre 2002)

Il a oublié de se mettre offfline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il était avec nous à l'AES.


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (8 Décembre 2002)

Juste encore un petit post pour vous dire que j'ai vraiment passé une très bonne soirée, parfois mouvementée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais quand même très bonne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai été vraiment content de pouvoir vous rencontrer tous «dans la vraie vie». 

Pol et Sylvia, pardon de m'être eclipsé de cette façon mais je commençais sérieusement à être cassé. Vous êtes vraiment des super G.O. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


Patrick


----------



## Grape (8 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheLittleLebowski:</font><hr />* Il a oublié de se mettre offfline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il était avec nous à l'AES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote> D'ailleurs il est toujours online


----------



## Sir (8 Décembre 2002)

Aller des temoignages !!!!


----------



## Alsuper (8 Décembre 2002)

Hello 

voila je viens de me lever il est 11:58 et je suis content d'avoir été à cette AES Belge(Liégeoise).

Il y a eu pas mal de transfert de connaissance et surtout de prog-divx-mp3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que les 3654 photos de la soirée serons bientôt online dès lundi et là vous comprendrez votre malheur à n'être pas venu! na 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore merci à foguenne et sa bande pour cette soirée mémorable de mac_userssss.

AlsuperContentDeLaPremièreAESBelge!!!!

Have a nice day anybody


----------



## Blob (8 Décembre 2002)

Hello m'sieurs dames,

Avec maousse on se demandait si l'aes belge était toujours d'actu.... Ca serait bien sympa de la faire je trouve. Le choix de la ville Liège ou Bruxelles je penses les autres on s'en fout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Voila bref dites quoi si y'a des motivés, des gens qui se sentent l'âme d'organiser un peu tout ca etc etc

D'autant plus que ca sera l'occasion pour certains de gouter enfin des vraies bieres /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kamkil (8 Décembre 2002)

Nan!

On veut pas savoir combien c'était génial!!!

Snifff


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2002)

Les petits amis, je pense que nous avons passé une soirée  *HOT SHOT VIDEO NEWS* ,la nuit chez mamafoguenne c'est bien passée, Macki a eu le canapé qu'il avait réservé et Maousse n'a normalement pas raté son train ce matin.
Bon je vais regarder les photos et en mettre une petite centaine en ligne (+ de 260 photos avec l'Ixus plus celle d'Alèm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).
Les absents comprendront mieux ce qu'ils ont raté...


----------



## decoris (8 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 
Les absents comprendront mieux ce qu'ils ont raté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

vas-y, remue le couteau dans la plaie...


----------



## Blob (8 Décembre 2002)

Ayé de retour de l'aes et très content d'y avoir été aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ambiance très cool, alem égale a lui meme, maousse en pleine forme aux flechettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mackie ... ben c mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il va encore faire parler de lui). Nos joyeux organisateurs ont fait ca super bien ! bravo Paul et Sylvia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bien sur tout les autres qui sont venus nombreux et de partout, qui étaient tous aussi sympa les uns que les autres! 

J'attend la prochaine avec impatience pour pouvoir payer les tournées que je dois déja a pas mal de personnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez raté qque chose mais nos reporter photographes se feront un plaisir de décrire cette soirée ds les moindres détails


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (9 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *Bon je vais regarder les photos et en mettre une petite centaine en ligne (+ de 260 photos avec l'Ixus plus celle d'Alèm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vite! Vite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rhââââââa, je suis impatient...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

Les premières photos sont en ligne. Retrouvez la bande à Alèm dans une folle aventure liégeoise.






Episode 1 : Au BAIN-MARIE 

Pour l'épisode 2 il faudra attendre encore un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Certaines photos ont été faites par Alèm, une page du site sera consacrée à ses plus belles d'hier...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

Ca Mac un Max...


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* Ayé de retour de l'aes et très content d'y avoir été aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ambiance très cool, alem égale a lui meme, maousse en pleine forme aux flechettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mackie ... ben c mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il va encore faire parler de lui). Nos joyeux organisateurs ont fait ca super bien ! bravo Paul et Sylvia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bien sur tout les autres qui sont venus nombreux et de partout, qui étaient tous aussi sympa les uns que les autres! *<hr /></blockquote>

on est rentré sans encombre on avait notre *Blob* avec nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_blague belge !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seuls les habitués des autoroutes belges pourront comprendre_

PS pour tous ceux d'hier : *Mackie va mieux !!*





_Paul, plus besoin de surveiller Silvinha, il n'est plus amoureux_


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Les premières photos sont en ligne. Retrouvez la bande à Alèm dans une folle aventure liégeoise.Pour l'épisode 2 il faudra attendre encore un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Certaines photos ont été faites par Alèm, une page du site sera consacrée à ses plus belles d'hier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

_hihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*dis Paulo, quand c'est qu'on r'commence ?*

Luxembourg nous-voilà ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2002)

t'en que l'on y est personne ne sait combien de biere (ou autre) j'ai bu ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> alèm:</font><hr />*
PS pour tous ceux d'hier : Mackie va mieux !! *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, enfin, il faut pas trop en rajouter non plus ... il est déjàç un peu plus en frome, mais il n'est pas encore pourvu de toutes ses _(faibles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_ facultés mentales.....
Disons que je l'ai pas vu très en vie durant ce trajet


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> alèm:</font><hr />* 

hihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dis Paulo, quand c'est qu'on r'commence ?

Luxembourg nous-voilà ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

Vite, très vite ..... Une au luxembourg, et puis la prochaine, ce sera en hollande.... parce que bon.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez, c'est quand que tu nous accueille dans ton chez toi pour une fête encopre plus tardive ?
(la prochaine fois, soit mackie vient pas, soit il ne boit pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>* &lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt; alèm:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt;[b
(la prochaine fois, soit mackie vient pas, soit il ne boit pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  *<hr /></blockquote>

je viens, mais c'est moi qui conduit, pour ne pas boire


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

je viens, mais c'est moi qui conduit, pour ne pas boire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

de toute façon, tu boiras et je reste au volant avec notre bob et notre Blob !!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> macinside:</font><hr />* 

je viens, mais c'est moi qui conduit, pour ne pas boire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Si tu conduis, je viens pas avec toi !

Tu viens pas, *et* tu bois pas ...

ca suffit pour au moins 1 an maintenant ! 

Non mais ti va quand même pas non plus devenir un alocoolique, que va dire ta mère après ? Après, tu n'auras même plus le droit de rentrer dans les bars rien qu'en voyant ta tête ... et au bout d'un certain nombre de fois, je ne suis pas sur que tu feras pliaisir à grand monde à devoir te porter, te coucher, te laver .....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> alèm:</font><hr />* 

de toute façon, tu boiras et je reste au volant avec notre bob et notre Blob !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais heuremsent qu'il est là notre blob (bob) à nous


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>
Mais heuremsent qu'il est là notre blob (bob) à nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

il faut aussi remercier _*la gendarmerie royale*_ de nous avoir escorté jusque chez MamaFoguenne !!


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr> devoir te porter, te coucher, te laver ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

portez, couchez oui, lavez non


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

Macki encore ok sur la suite des photos de cette formidable AES.








Mamafoguenne vient de m'appeler pour me dire que vous pouvez revenir quand vous voulez. Elle a rajouté qu'elle vous avait trouvé très bien élevé et tout et tout... Qu'est ce que vous lui avez fait boire après mon départ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Le deuxième épisode de cette merveilleuse aventure : Le resto


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*
Mamafoguenne vient de m'appeler pour me dire que vous pouvez revenir quand vous voulez. Elle a rajouté qu'elle vous avait trouvé très bien élevé et tout et tout... Qu'est ce que vous lui avez fait boire après mon départ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<hr /></blockquote>

uniquement de l'eau


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Macki encore ok sur la suite des photos de cette formidable AES.


Mamafoguenne vient de m'appeler pour me dire que vous pouvez revenir quand vous voulez. Elle a rajouté qu'elle vous avait trouvé très bien élevé et tout et tout... Qu'est ce que vous lui avez fait boire après mon départ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

bah, on  a trouvé des packs de Schténg sur la table du salon !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non, elle est très gentille MamaFoguenne pis elle m'a tout bien expliqué la route : tu lui feras la bise de notre part !!


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Serieux quand je vois les photos je me dis " Dis donc on a manque quelque chose !!"


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

Ah la la, la chasse aux  papillons n'est plus ce qu'elle était


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

C'est horrible !!!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

C'est une photo montage mais bon, je suis content du résultat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Voilà, l'épisode trois est en ligne. mais ce n'est pas fini, il reste deux épisodes dont un réalisé par Maître Alèm.


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * t'en que l'on y est personne ne sait combien de biere (ou autre) j'ai bu ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ben mon gars tu en as bu au moins ça, ce qui fait le resultat que tu connais....


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

uniquement de l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


de l'eau! voilà le mot que tucherchais hier!!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

Un litoine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















L'episode 4 et avant dernier épisode de cette fatiguante aventure est en ligne.
Ne manquez pas le dernier épisode d'Alèm et ses amis au pays des frites...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

Anne par Alèm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Voilà, quelques photos réalisées par Alèm sont en ligne. 

Je suppose que ces quelques photos vont vous faire regretter de ne pas être venu et pour ceux qui était là un grand merci pour votre gentillesse, vos macs et votre humour. Vivement la prochaine...


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Et une AES franco-belge a Paris est ce possible?


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2002)

Une Aes belge dans le 9-3 ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2002)

Bien,bien cette AES avait l'air bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon,j'ais fais qq photos,c'est aujourd'hui les illuminations du 8 déc à Lyon
(dans ma signature,mini clip 1 MO dans HTML)






Ici ça fait trois jours de fête déjà,mais je pense que j'ai manqué un grand cru d'AES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez j'y retourne...


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Non , serieux ca pourrais marcher?


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2002)

T'as plus qu'à nous organiser tout ça maintenant !!


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Il faut appeler les moderateurs enfin les figures de ce bar et ca marchera !


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2002)

D'enfer !! Vas-y... Fonce !!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

Un petit merci à Macki pour l'installation de la ram de Maousse dans mon iBook. Merci à Maousse aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Macki, l'homme qui démonte les macs plus vite que son ombre.





SMG juste pour te dire que c'est prévu, mais pas demain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Voici pourquoi vous auriez  du venire à l'AES belge.


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

On a qu'a l'organise ?


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>* &lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt; alèm:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt; 

de toute façon, tu boiras et je reste au volant avec notre bob et notre Blob !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<hr /></blockquote>

Mais heuremsent qu'il est là notre blob (bob) à nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


tu m'étonnes !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Blob est Dieu*


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

Salut Brice, 

j'ai bien reçu ton mail avec un peu de retard, tu as loupé celle-ci mais tu feras la prochaine, c'est ce qu'il faut se dire ! j'avais pris, au cas où, un petit truc pour que tu sois parmi nous quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tu trouveras facilement !











à la prochaine !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je passerais te voir d'ici quelques semaines si ça te dit !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

Franchement ca me dégoute de pas être venu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon tous à l'AES Hiver maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vous pouvez aller vous inscrire dans le post prévu à cet effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dépéchez-vous et venez nombreux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Faudra remettre une AES belge vers février mais prévoir le transport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 genre s'organiser par groupuscule de 5 pour louer des voitures


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *Faudra remettre une AES belge vers février mais prévoir le transport
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alors une petite chose, c'est pas toi qui décide des ae belges t'es pas belge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à la rigueur, Popol, Blob (Dieu), AlSuper et Gritche 

et puis la Laguna était super confortable pis en Dci12O, c'est sympa


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

alors une petite chose, c'est pas toi qui décide des ae belges t'es pas belge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Seul un belge peut avoir de telles idées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme vous voulez, je fais juste un appel d'offre. On vera le moment venu me direz-vous mais ce serait bien de s'y prendre en janvier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Désolé mais je suis impatient d'aller à la prochaine, vos photos m'ont donnée l'eau à la bouche


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
Seul un belge peut avoir de telles idées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme vous voulez, je fais juste un appel d'offre. On vera le moment venu me direz-vous mais ce serait bien de s'y prendre en janvier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Désolé mais je suis impatient d'aller à la prochaine, vos photos m'ont donnée l'eau à la bouche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

ayé tu recommences


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

Il ne faut pas abuser des bonnes choses jeunes hommes, quoique parfois...


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Il ne faut pas abuser des bonnes choses jeunes hommes, quoique parfois...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah si mais pas comme mackie !!


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Il ne faut pas abuser des bonnes choses jeunes hommes, quoique parfois...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En trois mois t'a pas le temps de te recharger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon j'arrête


----------



## Blob (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
Faudra remettre une AES belge vers février mais prévoir le transport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 genre s'organiser par groupuscule de 5 pour louer des voitures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour participer a une AES belge tu dois passer le test "mackie" ; 34 jup', 23 cocktails, 21 bières spéciales ..... et être capable de monter de la ram ds un ibook ou powerbook (selon disponibilité) après ça


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

Je vais commencer à m'entrainer dès maintenant alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blob tu veux bien être mon coach pour me conseiller? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre pour la ram qui me prête son iBook? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mackie t'avait pas un ti 500 en trop?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

C'est à peu de chose prêt ce qu'il a du ingurgiter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tout compte fait, il était encore pas mal...


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 

Pour participer a une AES belge tu dois passer le test "mackie" ; 34 jup', 23 cocktails, 21 bières spéciales ..... et être capable de monter de la ram ds un ibook ou powerbook (selon disponibilité) après ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

et en même temps répondre à des questions difficiles comme "où habite alèm", "quel est ton code de carte bleue", "2puissance 10", "crois-tu vraiment que Naru n'a rien vu de l'amour de l'autre là (demandez aussi le prénom de l'autre)", "tu as mis où tes lunettes " ça devient difficile, je vous jure !!


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *"tu as mis où tes lunettes " ça devient difficile, je vous jure !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai mis des lentilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Reste à pas les faire tomber


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Gniak! Air France sux encore plus que mackie!! J'suis en train d'attendre le départ du train de nuit <hr /></blockquote> 

c'était un texto SFR offert par [MGZ]SLuG*


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

Il bosse demain SluG?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous voyez bien que vous avez trop soulé mackie, il peut même plus prendre la route


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Il bosse demain SluG?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous voyez bien que vous avez trop soulé mackie, il peut même plus prendre la route 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

nous n'avons pas saoulé mackie, il est assez grand pour le faire tout seul

par contre, toi, tu saoules tout le monde à commencer par les deux modérateurs du bar


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

C'est ©boulet-time, en ce moment, dans le Bar


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * C'est ©boulet-time, en ce moment, dans le Bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui mais le boulet liégeois est quand même meilleure hein (à prononcer avec l'accent de mon Popol chéri !)


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*  &lt;/font&gt;&lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt;Citer:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt;
 Gniak! Air France sux encore plus que mackie!! J'suis en train d'attendre le départ du train de nuit <hr /></blockquote> 

c'était un texto SFR offert par [MGZ]SLuG* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon ben Slug j'espère que tu es bien rentré. Bon courage pour tes cours.


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ah si mais pas comme mackie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

sisi :


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Bon ben Slug j'espère que tu es bien rentré. Bon courage pour tes cours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

Je viens d'arriver chez moi (enfin il y a une demi-heure). Tout ca pour garder la Schténg ... j'suis sur que les gars d'Air France y z'attendait qu'une chose : que je la leur laisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En attendant se sont de beaux salauds. Ils m'ont dit qu'il m'attendrait pour l'enregistrement le temps d'aller acheter un sac pour embarquer la Schténg ... quand j'suis revenu (10 min plus tard), ils avaient fermés l'enregistrement, et ils ont rien voulu savoir !!!! Résultat ... train de nuit ...

Enfin, franchement j'ai passé un excellent WE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

Prochaine fois, tu leur laisses et je t'en envois un cassier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Content de savoir que tu es bien rentré.


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

didju j'ai rendu la Laguna ce matin, ça m'a fait un p'tit pincement au coeur (surtout en comparaison de ma savonette)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon la prochaine fois, on en reprend une pour venir à l'AES Popoluxembourgeoise de pendecréma !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Prochaine fois, tu leur laisses et je t'en envois un cassier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

tududu tududu ...
Le Vol Air France 6103 est annulé pour cause de Commandant de bord bourré à la bière Belge. Nous prions monsieur Conte de venir se présenter au guichet Air France pour nous fournir quelques explications.

The Flight Air France 6130 is cancelled ...

tsoin ...






@+

Guillaume


----------



## Alsuper (9 Décembre 2002)

Ben moi j'suis content de voir tout le monde content de cette AES Belge premier cru et grand cru comme seules les belges ont le secret


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

Alsuper a dit:
			
		

> * Ben moi j'suis content de voir tout le monde content de cette AES Belge premier cru et grand cru comme seules les belges ont le secret
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah les secrets belges


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* didju j'ai rendu la Laguna ce matin, ça m'a fait un p'tit pincement au coeur (surtout en comparaison de ma savonette)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon la prochaine fois, on en reprend une pour venir à l'AES Popoluxembourgeoise de pendecréma !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Vers juin-juillet normalement...


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Vers juin-juillet normalement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

nous ne tiendrons pas jusque là !!


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

nous ne tiendrons pas jusque là !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


il est toujours possible de vous faire tenir le coup à la biere belge en perfusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bien sur on viendra installer tout ça avec Dr Anne


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 


il est toujours possible de vous faire tenir le coup à la biere belge en perfusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bien sur on viendra installer tout ça avec Dr Anne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


Pour mackie il y a la  TOURTELPERF... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu verras d'autre sensation


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

nous ne tiendrons pas jusque là !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je confirme


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 


il est toujours possible de vous faire tenir le coup à la biere belge en perfusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bien sur on viendra installer tout ça avec Dr Anne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

rassure-toi, j'ai compris que Blob habite à moins d'une heure de chez moi (à 120) et donc j'irais voir le Louloup chez lui, histoire de boire encore de la Duvel à 3 neurones car tu le sais bien, ici ça carillone, ça patine sec (doivent réutiliser l'eau de la plage) mais les duvels sont à 7 ! c'est intolérable !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me demande si je ne vais pas émigrer comme toi !!


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

je confirme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu as tout de même fait une grande impression chez les Belges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas sur la quantité mais la qualité du geste et du debit..


----------



## maousse (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

je confirme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Par contre, je ne souhaite pas que tu signes, on en a déjà vu assez


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

rassure-toi, j'ai compris que Blob habite à moins d'une heure de chez moi (à 120) et donc j'irais voir le Louloup chez lui, histoire de boire encore de la Duvel à 3 neurones car tu le sais bien, ici ça carillone, ça patine sec (doivent réutiliser l'eau de la plage) mais les duvels sont à 7 ! c'est intolérable !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me demande si je ne vais pas émigrer comme toi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


tu verras c même pas dur.
un tas de belles filles et de bonnes bieres (ça marche ds les deux sens)


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 

Tu as tout de même fait une grande impression chez les Belges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas sur la quantité mais la qualité du geste et du debit.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Même sur la quantité il était impressionnant.


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Par contre, je ne souhaite pas que tu signes, on en a déjà vu assez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

il avait l'air un peu fermé sur la fin..


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 


tu verras c même pas dur.
un tas de belles filles et de bonnes bieres (ça marche ds les deux sens) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

je te crois min fiu !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai vu, j'en suis convaincu pis si en plus c'est un gars d'min bled qui me le dit !!


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 

il avait l'air un peu fermé sur la fin.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

arrête, il commençait déja à lapper ses Schténg dès hier soir !!


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Même sur la quantité il était impressionnant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>


tu sais que j'ai des difficultes à mesurer le temps...


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Même sur la quantité il était impressionnant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*<hr /></blockquote>

ah bon, il est allé souvent aux toilettes ?


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2002)

a vrai dire je sais pas


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Par contre, je ne souhaite pas que tu signes, on en a déjà vu assez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

tu viens de te réveiller toi ?


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

arrête, il commençait déja à lapper ses Schténg dès hier soir !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

effet d'optique, la capsule etait encore dessus


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 

effet d'optique, la capsule etait encore dessus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

par contre, chez moi, c'est assez impressionant, j'en ai ouvert une et yen a déja deux bières bues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_la garce _


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * a vrai dire je sais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu devrais dire, je sais plu


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

par contre, chez moi, c'est assez impressionant, j'en ai ouvert une et yen a déja deux bières bues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la garce 



*<hr /></blockquote>

surtout n'apprends pas ce tour à mackie, mais à moi je veux bien min fiou


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 


tu devrais dire, je sais plu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


je me demande s'il a vraiment pu avoir assez de conscience pour savoir


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 

surtout n'apprends pas ce tour à mackie, mais à moi je veux bien min fiou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

bin, c'est simple, je vis avec une demoiselle qui manie très bien son iai-to (un sabre japonais d'entrainement), attention les doigts !


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


je me demande s'il a vraiment pu avoir assez de conscience pour savoir 



*<hr /></blockquote>
même pas 2puissance10


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

bin, c'est simple, je vis avec une demoiselle qui manie très bien son iai-to (un sabre japonais d'entrainement), attention les doigts !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


ça m'a l'air bien éguisé ce truc là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fais attention  à toi


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 
même pas 2puissance10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ni son code de carte bleue ça c'est dommage !!


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 


ça m'a l'air bien éguisé ce truc là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fais attention  à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

t'inquiètes, j'ai un chat de combat pour me défendre : un chat de gouttière de SainTchu tu vois ce que ça peut être !!


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ni son code de carte bleue ça c'est dommage !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

en temp normal j'ai deja du mal avec ce code


----------



## davebraco (9 Décembre 2002)

Je voulais remercier les organisateurs pour cette belle soirée, et nous excuser pour nous être éclipsé en douce, mais on avait pas prévu de la faire si longue ...
En fait, on venait juste faire un petit coucou ... alors on a été un peu pris de court tant l'ambiance nous poussait à rester ...
M'enfin on a eu par chance le dernier bus (00h40) pour rentrer à la Maison ...

Encore merci!


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

en temp normal j'ai deja du mal avec ce code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

on a remarqué !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heureusement que tu payes en téléphone voyou !!


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

davebraco a dit:
			
		

> * alors on a été un peu pris de court tant l'ambiance nous poussait à rester ...*



je te comprends : nous aussi nous voulions rester  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou, à défaut de rester, emporter votre blob chez nous, ça serait bien utile un blob chez nous !!


----------



## Blob (9 Décembre 2002)

A la limite j'aurais bien été me réchauffer un peu ds le sud avec Slug ou Maousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fait trop froiiiiiid ici


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* A la limite j'aurais bien été me réchauffer un peu ds le sud avec Slug ou Maousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fait trop froiiiiiid ici   *<hr /></blockquote>


va te nourrir au mamelles de la louve !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* A la limite j'aurais bien été me réchauffer un peu ds le sud avec Slug ou Maousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fait trop froiiiiiid ici   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bah on fait une AES dans le sud la prochaîne fois ;D

@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
va te nourrir au mamelles de la louve !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

Faut qu'il sorte le matériel d'escalade alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Faut qu'il sorte le matériel d'escalade alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

il suffit de le mettre sur les épaules de maousse et de faire danser maousse u!!!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2002)

Maousse, l'homme qui marchait au plafond du Soleil...
Comprend qui pourra...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Bah on fait une AES dans le sud la prochaîne fois ;D

@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>

Si elle est prévue suffisamment tôt, bonne idée


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

mackie, l'homme qui boit plus vite que son ombre


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Maousse, l'homme qui marchait au plafond du Soleil...
Comprend qui pourra... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/quote

je crois que j'ai comprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin un peu)


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* mackie, l'homme qui boit plus vite que son ombre




*<hr /></blockquote>

mega burp


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 
je crois que j'ai comprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin un peu)  *<hr /></blockquote>

il me semble pourtant qu'à ce moment-là, tu faisais un calin au genou de Paul


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

il me semble pourtant qu'à ce moment-là, tu faisais un calin au genou de Paul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<hr /></blockquote>

ah bon ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'a des photos ?


----------



## maousse (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

ah bon ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'a des photos ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Tu veux vraiment que Paul prenne une photo de son pantalon ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2002)

Je pouvais pas je le tenais avec mes deux mains.


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

et les photos d'alem ? (celle prises avec le jetable ?)


----------



## maousse (10 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * et les photos d'alem ? (celle prises avec le jetable ?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A jeter !!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * et les photos d'alem ? (celle prises avec le jetable ?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je les avais oublié celles-là...ça va faire mal!


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Je les avais oublié celles-là...ça va faire mal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

(air méfiant)


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Je les avais oublié celles-là...ça va faire mal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

ouh, n'oubliez pas qu'à ce moment là, j'avais juste un jetable (belge que m'a offert St-Nicolas) et que je consommais des jupiler sans m'en rendre compte !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vi, je fais développer et scanner les photos sous peu, la numérisation ne sera pas extra mais au moins ce sera plus rapide !


----------



## toph (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ouh, n'oubliez pas qu'à ce moment là, j'avais juste un jetable (belge que m'a offert St-Nicolas) et que je consommais des jupiler sans m'en rendre compte !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vi, je fais développer et scanner les photos sous peu, la numérisation ne sera pas extra mais au moins ce sera plus rapide !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

super super!

et encore merci à mackie pour l'ambiance et les souvenirs


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr />* 

super super!*<hr /></blockquote>

nonon, c'était bien un diesel !


----------



## maousse (10 Décembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * et encore merci à mackie pour l'ambiance et les souvenirs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heureusement qu'on les a gardé pour lui, on se fera un plaisir de re-écrire l'histoire en son nom


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
heureusement qu'on les a gardé pour lui, on se fera un plaisir de re-écrire l'histoire en son nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

hihi


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

hihi  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu ne devrais pas dire ca .. tu n'as pas idée de ce dont je ne t'ai pas parlé pendant le retour en mackimobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2002)

x
xx
xxx
xxxx
xxxxx
xxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxx
xxxxx
xxxx
xxx
xx
x

à cliquer!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* x
xx
xxx
xxxx
xxxxx
xxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxx
xxxxx
xxxx
xxx
xx
x

à cliquer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

Sympa les photos... mais la 04 ne fonctionne pas. Ah... c'est bon.


----------



## gribouille (16 Décembre 2002)

tu t'es vus


----------



## Foguenne (16 Décembre 2002)

Sympa, il y en a d'autre ?


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Sympa, il y en a d'autre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quelques-unes en noir et blanc et d'autres encore au labo.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2002)

C'est qui la fille de la dernière photo?


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2002)

moi je sais


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* C'est qui la fille de la dernière photo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

e bellinha Silvinha la copine de Foguenne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







amitiés à nos amis du CHL


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *e bellinha Silvinha la copine de Foguenne (...) *



Il choisit bien ses copines notre ami Foguenne...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Décembre 2002)

Olà querido Remy. Estou muito feliz de ter novidades tuas. Gosto imenso da foto que mostras e espero ver breve todas as outras que tirastes. Porta-te bem. Um abraço até à proxima. Silvinha






Salut WebOliver et tous les autres Macusers, je bois un verre à votre santé avec mon foguenne, pas d'iChat et pas de Macgé pour lui ce soir.
Miss Foguenne


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Décembre 2002)

Vite faut planquer les bieres a mackie !!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Olà querido Remy. Estou muito feliz de ter novidades tuas. Gosto imenso da foto que mostras e espero ver breve todas as outras que tirastes. Porta-te bem. Um abraço até à proxima. Silvinha






Salut WebOliver et tous les autres Macusers, je bois un verre à votre santé avec mon foguenne, pas d'iChat et pas de Macgé pour lui ce soir.
Miss Foguenne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bonsoir Miss Foguenne. Vous êtes très charmante.


----------



## benjamin (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Bonsoir Miss Foguenne. Vous êtes très charmante. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Si elle sort son premier disque, tu achètes tout de suite, c'est ça


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Si elle sort son premier disque, tu achètes tout de suite, c'est ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

j'ai déja des photos (alem style) pour la couv' !!


----------



## gribouille (16 Décembre 2002)

tu vas avoir du mal à le diffuser chez ton employeur, y vendent pas de Porno.... ,vas bosser chez Virgin


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Si elle sort son premier disque, tu achètes tout de suite, c'est ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Bien sûr... pour autant qu'il n'y ait pas de protection anti-copie.


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * tu vas avoir du mal à le diffuser chez ton employeur, y vendent pas de Porno.... ,vas bosser chez Virgin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dommage, je ne fais pas de porno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mais c'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque, tu poses pour moi ?


----------



## toph (22 Janvier 2003)

Bon j'ai enfin fait le ménage dans mon bureau, maintenant vous pouvez aller faire un petit tour     là  demain la suite


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * Bon j'ai enfin fait le ménage dans mon bureau, maintenant vous pouvez aller faire un petit tour     là  demain la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


merci Toph, Saint-Cul est fière de toi min fiu !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à la prochaine min cadet !


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * Bon j'ai enfin fait le ménage dans mon bureau, maintenant vous pouvez aller faire un petit tour     là  demain la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Un mois et demi pour faire le ménage de ton bureau, tu as été rapide sur ce coup là.


----------



## toph (23 Janvier 2003)

Comme promis voici le reste des photos,  ici 
Bonne soirée à tous .  

 j'ai juste édité le lien !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2003)

Le petit zoiseau va sortir.


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2003)

eh voui, je suis un habitué de la grimace horriiiiiiiiiiiiible qui fait peur aux petits enfants et fait rire les grands (trop regardé casimir moah...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon sinon, à part cela,  c'est là, c'est les mêmes qu'avant mais dans un nouvel écrin...  (gris 18%, "iPhoto est mon ami" style...)


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2003)

sinon, les photos des AES devraient encore se trouver  ici !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(_fait par Toine entre deux shampoings !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_)


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2003)

donc des photos ici





, ici





, ici





, ici





, des liens ici





, mais rien ici !!


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2003)

Vraiment sympa tes photos, Leah semble très sympa également. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'ai pas eu le temps de regarder le dernier lien mais bon je crois que je l'ai déjà vu...


----------

